# Browser gesucht



## Alfred_Quak (17 August 2010)

Hallo,

ich suche einen neuen Browser. Mit dem Internet Explorer komme ich nicht mehr klar, er macht nur Ärger. Welcher Browser stellt alle Inhalte ordentlich dar? In diesem ht*p://w*w.techfacts.net/forum/freeware/1593-welchen-browser-und-welche-erweiterungen-nutzt-ihr.html habe ich einige Modelle gefunden, kann mich aber nicht entscheiden.

Welcher Browser ist aktuell der beste?

Grüße,
Alfred


----------



## Captain Picard (17 August 2010)

*AW: Browser gesucht*

Was soll die Nummer? führst du Selbstgespräche?


----------



## Reinhard (17 August 2010)

*AW: Browser gesucht*



Alfred_Quak schrieb:


> Welcher Browser ist aktuell der beste?



Das mußt du für dich schon selber rausfinden:
Google


----------



## Heiko (18 August 2010)

*AW: Browser gesucht*

Ich arbeite vorwiegend mit dem Firefox und bin sehr zufrieden.
Entscheiden kannst das aber nur Du.


----------



## TargaTim (18 August 2010)

*AW: Browser gesucht*

Nehm irgendeinen, probier es aus, kostet doch nix. Fang mit Firefox an und wenn er dir gefällt, bleib dabei - wenn nicht teste mal Chrome etc...


----------



## veronikavetter (28 November 2010)

*AW: Browser gesucht*

Moin,

_würde Dir ebenso Firefox oder Opera empfehlen. Habe mit beiden sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht _

   Gruß
Vroni


----------

